# Airstrip near Venice



## Go_Sic'm (Dec 28, 2007)

Anybody know if the airstrip is usable in Port Sulfur and who to get in touch with about getting permission to use it if it is? AirNav list E. W. LaVigne at 504-564-0283. I get a generic answering machine message but no response after several days of trying. Sure would like to fly instead of driving. Two hours vs. 12.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't think it's an option. Fly into lakefront, will only add about 30min drive time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I use to fly out of Southern Sea Plane, they had a small strip next to the canal in Belle Chase. I flew the toon planes to service dredges, and then my instructor would pick me up in his wheeled. Then I flew in and out of that place allot.

They would know, here is the number

504.394.5633 *


----------

